# Gearing up for steelhead



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I had the chance to crank out a few custom balsa floats just recently. The challenge was to create a loafer style of float with a tall antenna, and carbon fiber stem.

The benefit of the tall antenna for a centerpinner specifically, is that I can detemine based upon the direction the antenna is pointing if my presentation is on the bottom, ticking the bottom, or off the bottom. I can also tell if the antenna is pointed backwards that my presentation is leading the float, which usually means the fish will see my offering of a fly first before he see's any splitshot or micro swivel that may be on the line. I think these ones will do the trick, and I plan on whacking a few chromers on Sunday.

The result...











-KSU


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

They look sweet Flash. Where you fishing this weekend? Shoot me a PM or something...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats a nice float! Also would help keep your line further off the water....Are they for sale? If so, I'd love to order a few for field testing! PM me some info.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I plan on fishing Sunday somewhere, but it is too soon to tell exactly where. I usually make the decision the night before, and depending on if I tag along with someone, or they tag along with me. Since I have Sunday free all day, I probably will go further east.

These paticular floats aren't for sale but rather I made them custom for a friend of mine. I plan on making a dozen more of these exact ones and I will be sure to keep you in the loop ShutUpNFish.

-KSU


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words about the craftsmenship of them....I just added some functionality to these 2 floats tonight. Being that we all get up at the crack of dawn to get to our favorite holes before daylight, I figured I would add some glow in the dark paint to the entire antenna. I will see how well they work when all dry.

-KSU


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

THose look very serious....... 

Frank


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

KSUFLASH said:


> I had the chance to crank out a few custom balsa floats just recently. The challenge was to create a loafer style of float with a tall antenna, and carbon fiber stem.
> 
> The benefit of the tall antenna for a centerpinner specifically, is that I can detemine based upon the direction the antenna is pointing if my presentation is on the bottom, ticking the bottom, or off the bottom. I can also tell if the antenna is pointed backwards that my presentation is leading the float, which usually means the fish will see my offering of a fly first before he see's any splitshot or micro swivel that may be on the line. I think these ones will do the trick, and I plan on whacking a few chromers on Sunday.
> 
> ...


i see that CRO logo, did you make the floats for them?
kast


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

those are beautiful floats....you should be proud. very nice looking.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I made the floats with the CRO logo on them to show Dan what I could do. Hey if someone losses their float, the next guy gets an advertisement in their face...haha...

The floats pictured were delivered to their new home today. The guy I gave them too said they looked too good to fish, I told him I will put a ding in them if he wanted me too.

-KSU


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Fresh off the bench are a few more of the Swat-highantenna-09 models. The onese below are the same as the original pic, but just a bright yellow antenna. I like the contrast of colors. I will give one of them a shot on the rivers this comming weekend.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

WOW... Those do look good. Do you put some sort of clearcoat on the bobber?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes the floats get 3 coats of clear. The ones pictured have 1 coat applied so far.

-KSU


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice job Ben. They look great! !%

I especially like the two-toned ones.


----------

